# There She Is!



## Dinru (Apr 18, 2009)

There She Is! Is a five-episode flash animation series. Words fail to do it justice in the least, but it's simply adorable, and yet very touching and impacting. If there were a list of things you had to read/watch/play in order to be considered a decent human being, this would probably be at the top of it. Without further ado, here are the episodes:



Step 1: There She Is!
Step 2: Cake Dance
Step 3: Doki and Nabi
Step 4: Paradise
Final Step: Imagine
 (If you hold the mouse in the bottom-right corner for this one, you can get English subtitles to the song. If you prefer, there are also Spanish ones in the top-right corner and Japanese ones in the bottom-left corner.)


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 19, 2009)

I love this series. It's so adorable <3
My favourite episodes/steps would be the 3rd and the 5th one. The third one is so bright and happy and the 5th gives the series a perfect ending.


----------



## Dinru (Apr 19, 2009)

^^ Second and fifth for me... I cried at the end of both(What? I like carrot cake!)

(Well, I cried all the way through the fourth too... but...)


----------



## Rai-CH (Apr 19, 2009)

I _nearly_ cried in the 4th. Only becuase I thought Nabi commited suicide...but she just dropped her phone off the building


----------



## Aisling (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey, I didn't know this was a series! I saw the first one a long time ago on Albinoblacksheep.com.

I just watched all of them. Wow... part 4 actually had me crying. :'<

Anyway, thanks for posting this. I had no idea it was a series. It's so cute and it conveys a really good message. More people should see it.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 19, 2009)

I watched the first 3 of those before... Aww, they're so cute.

Also, did Nabi throw a Pokéball in episode 3?


----------



## Dinru (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, Doki threw a Pokeball. Also, she apparently brings bondage gear to a casual date. 0.o

And yeah, Alraunne, a lot of people didn't realize that there were more than the first one, apparently x3


----------



## Flazeah (Apr 19, 2009)

Am I the only one here who'd never seen these at all? Dx Anyway, they were beautiful to watch - really, really cute. Thanks for linking to them. :D

 I found the Pokéball bit amusing.


----------

